# Missing a chain guard on '46 Hornet - would this be a compatible match ?



## auntiquate (Oct 16, 2011)

I am currently missing the original chain guard off of my ladies' Schwinn Hornet (sn # B8616).  Here's a photo of my girl, before new tires were put on. Followed by photos of a prospective Hornet chain guard which I was seeking a second opinion about.  Would this shape chain guard be compatible with my Hornet's factory original ?  

Thanks for your advice !


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm not sure that is a Hornet model but the chainguard could be either the one you show or a feather type guard with a place for a round decal if this is indeed a '46. v/r Shawn


----------



## old hotrod (Oct 16, 2011)

Here is a link to a 46 catalog page with the girl's DX pictured...feather chainguard

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1941_1950/1946_10.html


----------



## Dave K (Oct 16, 2011)

That bike would more then likely have feather gaurd.


----------



## Talewinds (Oct 16, 2011)

That correct feather guard without the smooth section for a decal (came on later models) is for sale in this thread.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?18717-Various-goodies-for-sale-take-a-L-K-C....................

Brian is an excellent member to deal with.


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 16, 2011)

my 46 has a deluxe guard.
i don't think the hornet was introduced until about 51/52.


----------



## Talewinds (Oct 16, 2011)

I have a '49 with the same guard as shown in OP's photos.
 Like you mention Island Schwinn, the bike didn't appear with a Hornet decal until '52.


----------



## old hotrod (Oct 16, 2011)

island schwinn said:


> my 46 has a deluxe guard.
> i don't think the hornet was introduced until about 51/52.




Is it the B6 style paint or DX style as pictured on ad? What badge? B6 would have the deluxe chainguard and DX the feather style but with Schwinn, anything is possible...


----------



## panther boy (Oct 16, 2011)

*hornet*

I don't think this is a Hornet. Hornets had truss rods, horn tanks, a light, luggage carriers, the deluxe chainguards(except the later 50's models--and the fenders had pinstripes. I had one, a deluxe , from '49, and it was just as I described it.I also had a "50 girl's hornet, in Green, a "50, a deluxe with springer.


----------



## auntiquate (Oct 16, 2011)

*Yup ! It's not really a Ladies' Hornet but likely a DX style*

After I posted this morning, I spent some time surfing the net; and had come across the Schwinn catalogues which "Old Hotrod" had kindly suggested below at www.trfindley.com.  (Cheers :o)

Seems to be a good match to the catalogue photo and description for "the Ladies Standard Model D37 X-6". You can see in my photo how my faded paint job seems more pastel periwinkle blue. Also the catalogue note of 'pale blue' or commonly called "china blue" would be leaning towards the 40's and not the 50's Hornet colors.  All the Hornet chain guards which I saw were painted a brighter mid-blue.

My bad ! I started to think that it was a Hornet model when a helpful soul over at the Oldroads.com website had estimated that "It is a low-end model from about 1946-7. (maybe a Hornet, ect)"

Anyhow, a feather chain guard seems to be in order.  Thank you for all the excellent advice from the many detective-type-Schwinn-affectionados who could name my missing puzzle piece. 

Best wishes,

Meg

P.s> I will look into Brian's posted parts


----------



## Dave K (Oct 16, 2011)

I have a 1946 I am collecting parts for and I had few questions about your bike.

1. Are there any markings on the wheels?

2. Does the AS seat post bolt have raised lettering?

Thanks

Dave


----------



## elginkid (Oct 16, 2011)

Because it looks like you have standard postwar S-2 Rims, check the serial number (probably underneath the bottom bracket, but possibly on the left rear dropout) and you may find it's late enough to have an identifiable serial number on the bottom.  You can always look for a correct tank etc to make it an equipped model.  Like, I think my 1950 is sporting an appropriate tank for yours.  I'd trade if you could find me a green one!


----------



## vincev (Oct 20, 2011)

the top bike is a 1952,the bottom one is a 1949.dont know if this helps


----------

